# Ramping driver for haiku?



## ffemt6263 (Nov 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever done this or could they? Id love a ramping ui with shortcuts like the d10s were in a haiku. Preferably with the ability to use 1 or 2 imr cells since i have both bodies. Thanks for any suggestions. 
Mike


----------

